# Rub gone wrong



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are some pics that I got in an email.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Those are quite the photos!


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Whoa!!!! He got on the wrong end that time!!! That's a nice buck.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, cool photos, sad to see though. Probably quick death with the snap of the neck


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Cool Pics, Sad that it happened but it does happen, natures course i guess.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

that happens a lot more than people think. It's just to bad it happened at all. Don Kisky has found a few monsters like that stuck in trees before.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Sapper, you think he snapped his neck? Looks to me more like he wedged an antler in the V and probably starved to death.

Was there any info in the email about how they thought it died?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Cool photo, but I think Jiffy shot him with a .222, it bounced off and the deer was laughing so hard that he wedged his antlers in the tree while catching his breath between chortles.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, that would be something to walk up on. Awesome picture and specimen! 
Think his last thoughts were, "Hank, grab me the WD-40."


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Awe man... that's gotta be a harsh way to die. I wonder if he starved to death or if a predator got to him before he did starve. I could imagine a pack of coyotes or wolves or a mountain lion thinking that would be the perfect meal.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I bet it didn't take no more than 1-2 nights for the predators (most likely coyotes) to prey on that sitting duck. Man that would be the worst thing ever to be in that position.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Honestly, ask much as that buck was probably fighting, I cant believe the antler didnt break off


----------

